# The Shiny Pokemon Club



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 25, 2009)

*Welcome to The Shiny Pokemon Club*

This club is for discussing different things about shiny Pokémon in the Pokémon anime, shiny Pokémon you've captured on your games, or shinys that you may be soft resting for, looking for, breeding for ect. Just discuss things about shiny pokemon here.

Members List

1. Anakin Altomares Guardian

2. Dinru

3. Dark Marowak

4. Melodic Harmony

5.  Flora

6. Full Metal Cookies

7. Minkow

8. EeveeSkitty

9. Cryptica

10. Darksong


----------



## Dinru (May 25, 2009)

I'll join~ I once saw two shinys in a row :D I didn't catch either of them, though... stupid Gameboy batteries ><; The only other legal shiny I've ever had was a Quilava on an old Crystal file. I have a few illegal ones on my Crystal ROM,  but I don't remember what they were ><;


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 25, 2009)

I think Winona had a shiny Swellow in the anime....
In my old Ruby I had a shiny Altaria and in my Diamond I have shiny Crobat. (Both are legal.)


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 25, 2009)

You’re in Dinru and Dark Marowak.

Dinru sorry to hear that you lost those to shinys I hope you are able to find and catch more in the future.


----------



## Munchkin (May 25, 2009)

I've caught a shiny Trapinch in Sapphire quite a while back. I've kept her at level 50 in Diamond as my prized Flygon because I'm too lazy to train her to level 100. And her 5 teammates are all around level 50, so I'd have to train them too...

I also have a shiny Tangela in Crystal. I was mad. Why not in Diamond?! I could have had a shiny Tangrowth! D=

Also, in an old Gold file (that died by now D=), I was training the Ivysaur that I got from Yellow in some cave...I believe it was the one that linked Ecruteak and Mahogany, though I forgot what it was called. Then I came across a red Golbat. Yes, a _Red_ Golbat. Not shiny. _Red_! At the time, I didn't know the value of such a...glitch, I suppose? I figured, "Hey, there's a red version of every Pokémon! And I saved right before this, too! So If anything, I can restart!"
So I figured, it's at a decent level - stronger than my Ivysaur. Razor Leaf _definitely_ won't kill it. And guess what happened?
_I was wrong_
Yes, my dumb Ivysaur got a critical hit and somehow managed to beat the Golbat in one hit. I know it seems impossible, but I know it happened. I stared at the Gameboy for a while and I'm all, "Hah! I can just restart and it'll appear again!" So I did, and it obviously never reappeared.
;~;


----------



## Flora (May 25, 2009)

I have a shiny Rapidash in my Gold version (though I wouldn't be surprised if it were dead by now), but never found another. D:


----------



## Coloursfall (May 25, 2009)

Nyah, I'll join. C: I'm lucky enough to have a shiny of my fave Pokemon ever, Persian~

Also I have a Legit Shiny Cresselia and a legit (I think) shiny Lugia, as well as an Abra, Pupitar, Roserade, Crobat, and a few Eevee (I have more but I'm to lazy to list them :D)


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 25, 2009)

Ok Melodic Harmony, Flora, and Full Metal Cookies you’re in. I have a shiny Ponyta on Pearl that I nicknamed Taffy and on Sapphire I have a shiny Latios that I nicknamed Spock both were caught with no hacks.


----------



## Minkow (May 26, 2009)

Joinage.

I caught a shiny Oddish about two minutes after beating the game and flying to the Daycare in Emerald.


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 26, 2009)

Ok I've added you Minkow thanks for joining.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 26, 2009)

Joining! I found a shiny Zubat in Gold :( 

And then a shiny Rattata. Why can't I have decent shinies?

But when I find out my SID I'll abuse the RNG for a shiny...it isn't cheating if Nintendo put the RNG in there...


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 26, 2009)

Ok I'll add you EeveeSkitty thanks for joining.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 27, 2009)

Joincake.

I have a shiny Marowak my sister gave me, except it has a timid nature >< (+cuteness, -beauty)

the name Kimimaro doesn't fit it at all


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 27, 2009)

Ok your in Cryptica thanks for joining.


----------



## Darksong (May 27, 2009)

I'm in too! I lost a shiny Bellsprout and Poochyena a few years ago because I didn't know the rarity. (the Poochyena was nicknamed Sei beauty for some reason) So far the only shinies I have that I caught myself are a Sandshrew (aiming to evolve him!) and the above mentioned Marowak. Cryptica has two copies xD

I also had a shiny Tauros, but gave it away for a Dawn Stone since I wanted a Gallade so badly and I had given another to my friend after using the first one.

I was also chaining for shiny Glameow or Purugly a while back but kind of gave up.

Oh, and Cryptica, don't forget the shiny Dustox and Houndoom!


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 27, 2009)

Alright I'll add you Darksong thanks for joining sorry you lost the two shinys.


----------



## Darksong (May 27, 2009)

Nah, three. ^^' One on purpose (Gallade is valuable to me now) and two accidental. I don't mind much, though.

I have no idea why, but I have the feeling I'll get a shiny soon...


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 27, 2009)

Ah yes. The shiny Houndoom started a Houndoom chain, which broke soon after. I named him Takibi.

As for the Dustox, she was a shiny Cascoon when she broke my chain of either Nincada or Caterpie.


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 27, 2009)

Wow that's cool congrats on the two shinys to bad it broke the chain though.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 28, 2009)

No, it was fine :D At least I got the shinies.

And another one from Pearl was Shiny the female shiny gastrodon.


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 29, 2009)

Cool yesterday I caught a shiny Latias took me four days to find it.


----------



## Dinru (May 30, 2009)

...FWAA?!?! Shiny Latias ;-; take good care of her! Also, congrats to everyone here with shinies and stuffs~


----------



## Minkow (May 30, 2009)

If you breed a shiny, what's the chance of the offspring being shiny?


----------



## Anakin Altomares Guardian (May 30, 2009)

Minkow said:


> If you breed a shiny, what's the chance of the offspring being shiny?


The chance is the same as if you were looking in the grass for one or soft resetting for one.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

I love shiny pokemon! :D I'm in^^

I espesally like pink shinies since pink's my favorite color^^


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hm... you'll like Shiny Wooper and Quagsire, then. They're SO ADORABLE


----------

